# Rattling traumatic heater



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is the right forum, but if not, no doubt the mods can fix it.

Our heater is, I believe, a Trumatic 5002S with both gas and electric heating. Like most Truma heaters it has always rattled to some extent, but recently we have a really annoying loud metallic rattle. I have identified that it is the gas heater banging on the electric heater element behind it. I am reluctant to start taking things apart, as I can't see the gas connection and I don't want to disturb that. (I presume the inlet gas pipe is below the the plinth which the gas heater stands on?)

Has anyone found a solution to this problem, as it is not obvious to me how I can resolve the rattle in a reasonably simple way. Any suggestions gratefully received thanks.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

"traumatic" - brilliant, I've almost mopped up all of the tea out of my keyboard.

Sorry, no idea how to ease the rattles without some dismantling. Good luck. 


Regards,
John


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

The gas connection is underneath your van where the burner sits if you do remove the fire you will need a new gasket for the flue but nine times out of ten the rattle is the front panel and a couple of screws to resecure normally cures the problem if you are unsure about the gas connection or removing the fire to gain access to the electrical elements then get some body that is qualified to sort it for you.
kev


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

kandsservices said:


> The gas connection is underneath your van where the burner sits if you do remove the fire you will need a new gasket for the flue but nine times out of ten the rattle is the front panel and a couple of screws to resecure normally cures the problem if you are unsure about the gas connection or removing the fire to gain access to the electrical elements then get some body that is qualified to sort it for you.
> kev


It's definitely not just the cover - I have removed that to eliminate that as a possible source of the rattle. If it needs to be taken apart, I will certainly not risk gassing ourselves by doing something I'm not confident about, thanks


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Had this problem in a previous van and I rolled up some aluminium foil and wedged it between the gas and electric bits. Worked okay for me.
Got the same heater now but it's extremely quiet, mind you it is in the caravan :lol: 

Mike


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Just reviewing my watched posts and noted this one. I used the rolled-up aluminium foil solution too, and it worked brilliantly


----------

